# Making it black



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Working in cattle manure and making it black. Preperation for spring so it will dry out,otherwise it will seal up in a wet spring and not dry out on this soil.

edit link:




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1541943645894820


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

No go Cy...


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

That's some good looking dirt.....


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

It is good looking....and so flat that the tumblebugs don't even break a sweat.

Regards, Mike


----------

